# Grilled Mussels with Zesty Parmesan Cheese Topping



## LarryWolfe (Mar 25, 2013)

I did these on the grill, but you can certainly do them inside.

*Recipe*

- 3lbs - Mussels (washed and beards removed)
- 3/4 Stick Butter
- 1 TBS - Garlic Chopped
- 1 - Yellow Onion (diced)
- 1 - Jalapeno (diced)
- 1/2 Cup - Chopped Black Forest Ham
- 1/2 Cup Fresh Spinach (chopped)
- 1 TBS - Lemon Zest
- 1 Cup - Seasoned Bread Crumbs
- 1/4 Cup - Parmesan Cheese
- Salt and Pepper to taste
- 2 TBS - Lemon Juice

*Directions*
- Combine butter, garlic, onion, jalapeno, ham and saute' until the onion begins to sweat 3-4 minutes

- Remove from heat, add in spinach, bread crumbs, cheese and thoroughly combine

- Grill or Steam live mussels just until they begin to open

- Open mussels, discarding top shell and cutting bottom abductor mussel

- Top each mussel with a liberal amount of topping

- Grill or Bake mussels just until the top is browned 4-5 minutes (do not overcook) 

Enjoy!


----------



## salt and pepper (Mar 25, 2013)

Looks good. I think I'll try a variation of this tonight. Thanks.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 25, 2013)

salt and pepper said:


> Looks good. I think I'll try a variation of this tonight. Thanks.



Looking forward to your input/results!


----------



## CraigC (Mar 31, 2013)

No offense meant. IMHO, I think the flavor of the mussels would be lost in all those ingredients.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 31, 2013)

CraigC said:


> No offense meant. IMHO, I think the flavor of the mussels would be lost in all those ingredients.



Give them a try and then let me know what you think.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Apr 18, 2013)

They do look very nice


----------



## pacanis (Apr 18, 2013)

I really like the looks of the ingredients for the stuffing. The ham really caught my eye.
I've got an idea...


----------



## Susansmith099 (May 1, 2013)

wow this looks amazing!! Mussles are one of my all-time favorites, but never thought of topping them before! Usually just have them in creamy garlic or blackbean sauce... Will be having a go at this thank you for sharing the recipe!


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 1, 2013)

Susansmith099 said:


> wow this looks amazing!! Mussles are one of my all-time favorites, but never thought of topping them before! Usually just have them in creamy garlic or blackbean sauce... Will be having a go at this thank you for sharing the recipe!



It's a good amount of work, but well worth it.  Hope you enjoy.  Thank you!


----------



## Addie (May 3, 2013)

I almost bought a dozen of stuffed quahogs yesterday. I haven't had them in a long time. An old New England favorite. Just like the mussels. If there is one food we New Englanders know it is seafood.


----------

